
Microsoft accused of Windows 10 upgrade “nasty trick” - tetraodonpuffer
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-36367221
======
makecheck
So the “nasty trick” is that clicking the "X" to close now keeps the Windows
upgrade scheduled instead of skipping it or cancelling it.

That’s a stupid thing for Microsoft to do but it also shows why the "X"
doesn’t even belong in a window when there are buttons. (As far as I can tell,
only the Mac platform gets this right: Mac buttons appear alone, without a
close-widget.)

If the "X" is also there, it is at best confusing and at worst buggy. I’ve
maintained apps where the developer forgot to even “wire up” the "X" button,
or where the default behavior created a 3rd untested outcome. And if the
button is mapped at all, the choice is arbitrary: in some messages it means
“OK”, in others it means “Cancel”, and in others it might as well mean “Nuke
Hard Drive with no Undo”.

------
AdmiralAsshat
I got a panicked phonecall from my mother earlier this morning due to exactly
this. She told me her computer suddenly updated to Windows 10 and she couldn't
stop it. I'm slapping my head that I forced my father to download Never10 for
his aging Win 7 laptop, but forgot to make her do the same on her Win 8.1
laptop.

Were she not so reliant on Skype to talk to her family overseas, I would
really prefer to nuke Windows altogether from her laptop and throw Linux Mint
or something on there, just as a giant middle finger to Microsoft.

Either that or just have a few minutes alone with a Microsoft's CCB and a
crowbar. Either works, really.

